# 8" FlowerHorn



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I raised this guy from the size of a quarter, hes lived his whole life alone in a 135 gallon tank. He is 8" now:


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here he is back in January at bout 3"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is his home:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

best $5 anybody could of spent
nice thickness
and a 135g







all to himself


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Impressive fish!







God damn he is thick, and really does exude a feeling of pure muscular power









You are definitely taking care of that fish as he should be


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I think you might add one fish, a pleco, to help take care of he back of your tank







btw that is a nice looking fish for 5 bucks


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

isnt that tank a little dirty wonder what would happen if you put a female in there


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think the algae growth on the backpart of the tank makes for a good background


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah now that i look at it it does i wonder why i cant get alge to grow in any of my tanks


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How long did it take to get that big?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

bout 5 months


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

where's poseiden. i also got mine for 5$. mine doesnt have the hump that your does. very nice fish


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is one more pic I just took, just had to share it. The sun makes him look


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> where's poseiden. i also got mine for 5$. mine doesnt have the hump that your does. very nice fish


 Lol I'm not surprised...only about 10-15% of males get humps. Phil got lucky because of the lack of flowers his FH must've been thought low grade and sold to an LFS, though the breeder thought wrong cause that's one freakin beautiful FH.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

well thats what happens when you breed a midas with a giant gourami


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..he's a brute...i like the background..very nice


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> well thats what happens when you breed a midas with a giant gourami


 I'm sorry but what the hell are you talking about??


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > well thats what happens when you breed a midas with a giant gourami
> ...


 Amen.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i thought those were the parents of a fh or is it somthing elese?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Not a bad return for a $5 investment. Maybe the next time you should pick up some stock shares as well.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That picture of him in the sun, thats awesome!

Flowerhorns usually consist of something like Midas X Trimac
These days though, there are lots of other fisihes that they cross.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the old types were midas x trimac and they were called lou han. This one here is a lou han.. its good to see that a few good ones like this are still hanging onto the blood line so that it hasnt dispaeared completely.

noctice how the old very subtle pear linings have evolved into full neon mettalic scales on the kamulau "Monkey" breeds.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats an awesome fh right there


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> i thought those were the parents of a fh or is it somthing elese?


 Hell no.

Recently the FH bloodline is now trimac, midas, synipsllum(sp), and festae. The older ZZ were trimac, red devil, festae, and sysnipsllum. I'm about 97% sure.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol somewhat close there.. the newer ones are ZZ ( there is no vijea blood in ZZ, just midasxtrimac and maybe some festae) strain that were cross bred with these king kong parrot, and vijea species. However these were hardly new, kamfa actually existed 10 years ago in thailand. We dont really know to much of the thai history of the fish because of the language barrier.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Was playin wit some settings on my camera, got this nice pic. He just ate 56 medium size pellets BTW, lol:\


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

great shot.. its getting big fat boy cheeks which are a sweet.!!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

simply put: gorgeous..gives my flowerhorns some hope.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

phil said:


> Was playin wit some settings on my camera, got this nice pic. He just ate 56 medium size pellets BTW, lol:\


 56 pellets!!! holy crap it can eat alot


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine eats 20 or so large pellets twice a day


----------



## the big fish (Apr 26, 2004)

i got this guy for 4 buck when he was a fry 16 months ago


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thats a pretty nice fh. What kind is that?


----------

